# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  oto

## dothotuongphat186

Xe gia đình ít đi, xe chưa đâm hay sửa chữa thay thế gì, gần như nguyên bản lúc mới mua. Xe đăng ký chính chủ lần đầu 12/2011. Xe mới đi được hơn 20.000km, lốp dự phòng chưa tháo ra, 4 bánh vẫn đẹp nguyên. Xe quá đẹp và quá chất nhưng giờ không có nhu cầu sử dung nữa nên rất muốn bán trực tiếp cho người mua để đi. Cam đoan xe đẹp và chất nguyên. Giá bán 350tr ( ra lộc đàng hoàng cho người mua nhiệt tình ) . 01227206688

----------

